# ZEN ? c'est fini ?



## Nanou91 (15 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir les collègues,
Avez-vous vu passer cette info ?
Cela va être valable pour toute la France ?


----------



## booboo (15 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir, 
oui déjà pour les deux dernières actualisations, je suis passée par pole emploi directement, mais ils ont repris le même principe.


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Septembre 2022)

De Pôle emploi à France Travail : un changement de nom qui risque de coûter cher

« Au-delà du changement de nom, «l'idée est que France Travail rapproche des acteurs de l'emploi, de l'insertion et de la formation et qu'ils travaillent ensemble pour répondre à un objectif de plein-emploi»


----------



## RBK81 (15 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir, oui en Isère depuis le mois dernier nous ne pouvons plus utiliser ZEN, la nouvelle formule d'actualisation de Pôle emploi reprend les grands principes de ZEN mais je le trouve moin intuitif.


----------



## assmatzam (15 Septembre 2022)

Ah merde 
C'était pourtant très bien


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Septembre 2022)

En France 🇫🇷 

Nous somme les spécialistes de défaire ce qui était bien et en + ça va coûter une fortune aux contribuables.

Souvenirs, souvenirs 🎼🎹🥁🎻

 fin 2003, le changement de logo de l'Agence nationale pour l'emploi (ANPE) avait officiellement coûté 100 000 euros. Mais des révélations d’un magazine très connu chiffraient plutôt l'opération à 2,4 millions d'euros 👎🏼😡


----------



## stephy2 (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Oh non
J'ai mis le temps pour m'actualiser sur zen alors j'espère qu'il ne vont pas changer de sitôt !! Le mois dernier je l'ai fait sans problème pourtant!


----------



## Nanou91 (16 Septembre 2022)

@stephy2 
Ils disent à partir du 28 septembre donc pour la prochaine actualisation.
On verra si c'est pour tout le monde, ou si ça va se faire petit à petit.


----------



## stephy2 (16 Septembre 2022)

Ben je verrai mais je n'ai reçu aucun message pour l'instant. Peut-être par départements ?


----------



## Nanou91 (16 Septembre 2022)

J'ai vu passer un truc qui dit que les employeurs ne se listent plus par leur nom mais par leur N° Employeur.
Donc si un PE n'a pas encore son N° Employeur le premier mois du contrat. . . . ? On le rentre où l'employeur ?
Et il parait aussi qu'on ne peut plus transmettre soi même l'attestation POLE EMPLOI, car c'est à l'employeur de le faire.


----------



## Julilo (18 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, oui j’ai reçu le mail pour un changement au 28/09, je suis dans les bouches du Rhône 😉


----------



## isa19 (18 Septembre 2022)

bonjour, 
le 31 aout j'ai eu une fin de contrat et j'ai transmis via mon espace pole emploi  l'attestation de salaire et mes nouveaux droits ont été calculé 2 jours après, donc ça marchait encore pour la transmission de l'attestation


----------



## Nanou91 (16 Novembre 2022)

@assmatzam 
Alors, est-ce que c'est vraiment fini fini ce mois-ci... On verra dans 12 jours...
Voilà ce que je viens de recevoir de mon Pôle Emploi...


----------



## assmatzam (16 Novembre 2022)

Moi aussi je l'ai reçu à l'instant 
J'étais juste en train de lire leur mail


----------



## isa19 (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
 en Correze depuis le mois dernier il faut passer par pole emploi, en plus  c'est + compliqué et long pas intuitif (je ne suis pas jeune!!) et effectivement seuls les n° employeurs apparaissent et pour en rajouter un si on n'a pas son N°Y... ben je sais pas comment ça se passe.


----------



## Marie06 (17 Novembre 2022)

_Bonjour oui cela fait deux mois maintenant que ça a changé ici. Les employeurs sont identifiés par leur numéro Pajemploi et par la date de début de contrat. Pour ceux non connus de pôle emploi il y a une ligne supplémentaire pour les ajouter. J ai trouvé ça très facile. Il faut juste avoir les bulletins de salaire sous les yeux._


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Novembre 2022)

@assmatzam 
Bon bah apparemment ZEN est bel et bien fini.....
Quand je vais sur le site, ils expliquent que c'est fini.. et qu'il faut désormais passer par POLE EMPLOI....


----------



## Pioupiou (27 Novembre 2022)

Malheureusement c'était prévisible vu les arrêts échelonnés.


----------

